# video Sydney to Hobart 1998



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

If anyone has any additional footage, please add it here, it would be great to see.

Seems as though the link I added was removed. I will try to find a better link.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't need to speak the language to know that this had to suck.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Absolutely an incredible video. Incredible. Thre was one part (1:21) with the waves rolling under the chopper that gave you an incredible feeling for the height of the swells. 

Incredible.

- CD


----------



## sail20458 (Mar 10, 2003)

US27inKS said:


> I don't need to speak the language to know that this had to suck.


That's for sure, seemed strange to hear him ask if anyone wanted life jackets, I would have thought they would have all been wearing them by then


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm with you 20458. I thought to myself, "Yea right?!? Who wouldn't have a pfd on already!?! What a stupid question..." Then they show them all going below and putting them on in what appears to be a begrudgingly fashion! 

Apparently, I am a pansy.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

lbdavis said:


> I'm with you 20458. I thought to myself, "Yea right?!? Who wouldn't have a pfd on already!?! What a stupid question..." Then they show them all going below and putting them on in what appears to be a begrudgingly fashion!
> 
> Apparently, I am a pansy.


Ahh.. don't be so hard on them. Some things you will never see in the videos is the cold, the wet, the noise and the exhaustion. 

Many of the crews were just so bloody cold, wet and tired it probably never crossed their minds. It's a race!.. they're racing!!.. the idea that they should have to stop what they're doing ("one hand for the boat..") and stop hanging on ("..and one hand for yourself") and put on PFD's just because the boat is sinking and some guy in a chopper is yelling at them, sometimes just doesn't sink in.

"What was that?? He wants us to do what??? ...F&^% it!!" ...and so ends their race.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

I just all the video of how close they were to the twisters was mind boggling... no panic just - "wow"......think If I had seen that no matter the distance - PFDs on...wouldn't need someone to ask once...


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

artbyjody said:


> I just all the video of how close they were to the twisters was mind boggling... no panic just - "wow"......think If I had seen that no matter the distance - PFDs on...wouldn't need someone to ask once...


Waterspouts don't last long and are pretty rare over here anyway. You'd have to be blooming unlucky to get clobbered by one in the Tasman Sea (I can think of a few other things that might do some damage - but waterspouts wouldn't be one of them).

It's probably because, over here, we don't get the twisters you do... Happy for you to keep them!


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

Hartley18 said:


> It's probably because, over here, we don't get the twisters you do... Happy for you to keep them!


This can be a problem in Kansas. We had a couple of big storms blow through last year at the lake. One of them produced a funnel cloud that never touched down.

The night of our annual boat crawl (like a pub crawl with boats), we went from sunny and calm to 60+ mph winds in about a half hour. The rain blew sideways so hard you couldn't see 5 feet. It made for a great picture about 10 minutes before it hit. I wish I knew how to properly attach a picture.

http://www.sailnet.com/photogallery/showphoto.php/photo/3720/cat/500/ppuser/114253


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

US27inKS said:


> This can be a problem in Kansas. We had a couple of big storms blow through last year at the lake. One of them produced a funnel cloud that never touched down.
> 
> The night of our annual boat crawl (like a pub crawl with boats), we went from sunny and calm to 60+ mph winds in about a half hour. The rain blew sideways so hard you couldn't see 5 feet. It made for a great picture about 10 minutes before it hit. I wish I knew how to properly attach a picture.
> 
> http://www.sailnet.com/photogallery/showphoto.php/photo/3720/cat/500/ppuser/114253


Very pretty - sitting ducks.. So, you didn't take a picture of what it looked like *after*??


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

US27inKS said:


> This can be a problem in Kansas. We had a couple of big storms blow through last year at the lake. One of them produced a funnel cloud that never touched down.
> 
> The night of our annual boat crawl (like a pub crawl with boats), we went from sunny and calm to 60+ mph winds in about a half hour. The rain blew sideways so hard you couldn't see 5 feet. It made for a great picture about 10 minutes before it hit. I wish I knew how to properly attach a picture.
> 
> http://www.sailnet.com/photogallery/showphoto.php/photo/3720/cat/500/ppuser/114253


US27inKS,

That is an ugly sky, for sure. Neat photo.

On the subject of waterspouts at sea, 15 or 20 years ago I read an account where a guy claimed to have DELIBERATELY sailed (or motored) into one with his steel boat somewhere out in the Pacific Ocean. He claimed that after penetrating the sidewall, it was quite peaceful inside. I always had my doubts about the veracity...


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

Hartley18 said:


> Very pretty - sitting ducks.. So, you didn't take a picture of what it looked like *after*??


This is Kansas. Every boat at the club runs 8 dock lines at all times. Not because we're told to, but because in Kansas we know better. Every couple of years the docks have to be repaired because a storm will rip a section loose. On this night, no damage to docks or boats. Everyone hid out in their boats or at the clubhouse until the front blew past.


----------

